# Stolen packages



## UberMrSkunkApe (Oct 4, 2016)

I need some advice from my fellow Amazon Flex drivers. Am I better off returning packages to the warehouse when I'm dealing with a crowded apartment complex where the front doors are only 5 ft from each other and it's in a poor area?

Or am I better off leaving it at their door and marking it delivered with risk that it will be stolen?

We don't get dinged for returning a package to the warehouse right? I know it will be sent for delivery again up to 3 times total. I hear that if 5 packages don't get delivered then you can get fired.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Im not trying to be rude but there are literally 3 threads on the first page with titles about stolen packages and advice on how to avoid them...


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> I need some advice from my fellow Amazon Flex drivers. Am I better off returning packages to the warehouse when I'm dealing with a crowded apartment complex where the front doors are only 5 ft from each other and it's in a poor area?
> 
> Or am I better off leaving it at their door and marking it delivered with risk that it will be stolen?
> 
> We don't get dinged for returning a package to the warehouse right? I know it will be sent for delivery again up to 3 times total. I hear that if 5 packages don't get delivered then you can get fired.


I don't leave packages in Apartment complexes. If I see my next stop is an apartment I call the customer, give a courtesy knock and mark it as undeliverable with no safe place to leave it if they don't answer... exactly as the training video tells me to do. I've never had any issues with returning packages back to the station.


----------

